# best way to use the gallops



## coffeeandabagel (14 February 2015)

I am taking my rising 6 yr old to the all weather gallops near Tring tomorrow. We have only galloped a couple of times (on grass) due to her lack of muscle last summer and recently due to lack of opportunity. Whats a good plan to make sure we both benefit from it but I dont overdo it? 
Things to think about..? How often do we need to go to make a difference to her fitness for hunter trials / ODE this season?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 February 2015)

Don't go flat to the mats. Hold onto your horse, get it's bum underneath you and really work up them. Start off steady and gradually squeeze them up he gears. Depending on how fit your horse is as to how many times you go up them but make each repetition count. I would be going at least 1 a fortnight if not once a week for hunter trials.


----------



## LeannePip (14 February 2015)

Long steady canter slowly increasing and then back again, its stamina you want - not a test of speed


----------



## amandaco2 (14 February 2015)

I do long steady canter, gradually open up to steady gallop. Gallops are on incline.
then trot back down. Mine are dressage horses so its more for general fitness and fun


----------



## coffeeandabagel (14 February 2015)

Thanks everyone. My main fear is is her getting out of balance and doing a speed wobble, but will take it slowly so to speak so we build confidence and get balanced. I might have a go pro vid to share tomorrow night!


----------



## nikkimariet (14 February 2015)

Have funnnnn......

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

I breeze Fig round in trot and canter. Walk. Canter, let him stretch out as much as he wants. Back down to trot or walk for a breather. Then off again.

So much fun!


----------



## JustKickOn (14 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			Have funnnnn......

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

I breeze Fig round in trot and canter. Walk. Canter, let him stretch out as much as he wants. Back down to trot or walk for a breather. Then off again.

So much fun!
		
Click to expand...


Weeeeeee look at him GO!!!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (16 February 2015)

We had a great time ....... short vid here. We did one faster run but I as you all said its not about the speed. I am the one with the camera on. Love watching my mare's ears

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb54gLmh7xE


----------



## Mike007 (17 February 2015)

5 furlongs at threequater pace ,then a 10 minute walk . then repeat. Do this twice a week. Keep it slow! . Interval training is probably best for you . Long gallops on unfit horses destroy them. Never push the horse on when it is blowing hard. With gallops ,less is definately more. Oh yes ,and get your backside off the saddle and dont bounce about on the horses back.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (17 February 2015)

Most of what we did was far slower, walking and trotting and they didnt even build up a sweat. I cant get to these gallops often - an hour trip each way but will investigate some closer ones and maybe manage once every 2 weeks. We only do unaffiliated stuff so no really long tracks to get superfit for, she just needs to learn how to maintain a canter and I need to understand her paces a bit more. You cant work at 3/4 speed until you know what full speed feels like - and I still dont so look forward to giving it a go soon!


----------



## Mike007 (17 February 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			I need to understand her paces a bit more. You cant work at 3/4 speed until you know what full speed feels like -
		
Click to expand...

Riding a horse flat out is probably the surest way to break it down. If you value your horse dont go trying to find out what full speed is. I suggest you find someone more knowlegable to work up the gallop alongside you. Seriously I have seen so many horses ruined on the gallops.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2015)

Mike007 said:



			Riding a horse flat out is probably the surest way to break it down. If you value your horse dont go trying to find out what full speed is. I suggest you find someone more knowlegable to work up the gallop alongside you. Seriously I have seen so many horses ruined on the gallops.
		
Click to expand...

Second that! Many a good horse has been ruined either physically or mentally on the gallops by being allowed to bomb it. And as to Mike's previous post - don't sit on the horses back, stand up in your stirrups, bridge your reins and rest them on the horses neck so your not balancing on your reins.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			Have funnnnn......

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

I breeze Fig round in trot and canter. Walk. Canter, let him stretch out as much as he wants. Back down to trot or walk for a breather. Then off again.

So much fun!
		
Click to expand...

That was painful to watch. Far too fast on that bend.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAhsZ3f2XNk

This is a good one o watch. Shows 2 horses starting off steady away, building up to working at about 3/4 speed - notice how the lads never let go of the head, always holding, do a nice piece of work in the middle and then steady up again. 

That is what you should be aiming for - controlled hard work.


----------



## popsdosh (18 February 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Most of what we did was far slower, walking and trotting and they didnt even build up a sweat. I cant get to these gallops often - an hour trip each way but will investigate some closer ones and maybe manage once every 2 weeks. We only do unaffiliated stuff so no really long tracks to get superfit for, she just needs to learn how to maintain a canter and I need to understand her paces a bit more. You cant work at 3/4 speed until you know what full speed feels like - and I still dont so look forward to giving it a go soon!
		
Click to expand...

Waresley park should not be to far for you and a choice of all weathers one on the level with timings marked and a good uphill one.

http://waresleypark.co.uk/

I join the others and concur you will break the horse if you are not careful it is not about finding top speed it is about finding the correct cruising speed and learning what it feels like


----------



## coffeeandabagel (18 February 2015)

Thanks for everyone's advice. I will hold back more. I do ride in XC seat but find it hard not to bounce a bit. More conditioning needed for my legs. I will tell my friend to change her seat. 
Advice to others from my yard by  Vittoria P was to end with a full speed blast but seems that's not really a good idea. Glad I checked here too. 
Waresley park was our preferred venue but couldn't fit us in that day.


----------



## RunToEarth (18 February 2015)

EKW said:



			Second that! Many a good horse has been ruined either physically or mentally on the gallops by being allowed to bomb it. And as to Mike's previous post - don't sit on the horses back, stand up in your stirrups, bridge your reins and rest them on the horses neck so your not balancing on your reins.
		
Click to expand...

+1 from me - I know they are called gallops, but to think it is sensible to go hare arsing off full pelt around the gallops like some of these videos is just complete madness. I try to get once a month, and I always go in a group with the stable lads who know what to do on the gallops.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (18 February 2015)

Hope you aren't thinking I was harearsing. We did a very thorough warm up and were not ever at full speed.....perhaps faster than ideal for short times but sure people ride faster hunting than we did!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 February 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Most of what we did was far slower, walking and trotting and they didnt even build up a sweat. I cant get to these gallops often - an hour trip each way but will investigate some closer ones and maybe manage once every 2 weeks. We only do unaffiliated stuff so no really long tracks to get superfit for, she just needs to learn how to maintain a canter and I need to understand her paces a bit more. You cant work at 3/4 speed until you know what full speed feels like - and I still dont so look forward to giving it a go soon!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are but there are gallops in Enfield somewhere, I think it used to be a race yard but now its just livery.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (18 February 2015)

Yes Vicarage Farm is about 8 miles from us but within the congestion zone so I can't use my lorry! Will be making plans with people with 3.5 tonners!


----------



## popsdosh (18 February 2015)

Have you tried Dean Ivory at Radlett just off m25


----------



## Matafleur (18 February 2015)

EKW said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAhsZ3f2XNk

This is a good one o watch. Shows 2 horses starting off steady away, building up to working at about 3/4 speed - notice how the lads never let go of the head, always holding, do a nice piece of work in the middle and then steady up again. 

That is what you should be aiming for - controlled hard work.
		
Click to expand...

My legs are burning just watching that!  I love how they stay so balanced throughout - wonder how long it takes to build up that sort of strength?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2015)

Matafleur said:



			My legs are burning just watching that!  I love how they stay so balanced throughout - wonder how long it takes to build up that sort of strength?
		
Click to expand...

From scratch 2-3 weeks for a person with good natural balance, longer if not. 1 week from muscle memory for those of us who have been doing it for years.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 February 2015)

EKW said:



			That was painful to watch. Far too fast on that bend.
		
Click to expand...

its a long sweeping bend and the ground is excellent.

painful to watch a little horse that did this for SIX YEARS  have a short burn up? you can see he comes down the hill at barely more than medium canter,accelerates past the camera and then pulls up slowly, down each gear, round the next bend and up the hill.

he isnt pushed, isnt probably even in top gear if we are realistic, and isnt asked to maintain it for any real distance. he probably accelerates faster,goes longer and stops harder in the field, on grass. He's fit as a fiddle too.

painful would be something fat and unfit being kicked and pushed to keep going when blowing, which is miles away from this.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (18 February 2015)

Just had chance to watch the video if the professionals. This is so far off what we did its like comparing Valegro doing Grand Prix and my horse doing a prelim 7. Will look forward to this years Newmarket sponsored ride so can see his long real gallops are. Tring was done so quickly even on our horses, a racehorse would need 5 times as far


----------



## only_me (18 February 2015)

First video link on thread is far too fast for fittening work!!

When Bill goes to gallops ( uphill)  we would walk up & down to settle (also checking gallops for anything dangerous etc.). That bit always stays the same
If starting to fitten would normally do 2xtrots 1xcanter up 
Then as get fitter would reduce to 1xtrot 3xcanter but only one would be a fast pace but mainly as the gallops were quite steep so less go ups were needed 

That's what we did when he was 6 & getting ready for a 1* - but we were focusing on fittening rather than speed or having a blast. He was probably too fit (I soon realised that he gets fit very very quickly lol) but he was also hacking most days. He defiant enjoyed his trips to the gallops though! His balance really improved also.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 February 2015)

Just to add,in no way is NMT's vid an indication of fittening work, just an indication of what fun can be had.........our horses are already fit,but not event fit, so do a short burst just for fun rather than long ones to build up galloping stamina.


----------



## Palindrome (18 February 2015)

EKW said:



			That was painful to watch. Far too fast on that bend.
		
Click to expand...




RunToEarth said:



			+1 from me - I know they are called gallops, but to think it is sensible to go hare arsing off full pelt around the gallops like some of these videos is just complete madness. I try to get once a month, and I always go in a group with the stable lads who know what to do on the gallops.
		
Click to expand...


ermm, a bit ridiculous really! So are you against horse racing, team chasing and overall xcountry riding? I assure you they don't always keep the horses at 3/4 speed in those sports.
Having a little blast on a good surface doesn't mean you are ruining your horse or hammering him into the ground. In any case EKW, it looks like to me the horses on the video you posted are making much more of an effort and going faster than on nikkimariet's video.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2015)

Palindrome said:



			ermm, a bit ridiculous really! So are you against horse racing, team chasing and overall xcountry riding? I assure you they don't always keep the horses at 3/4 speed in those sports.
Having a little blast on a good surface doesn't mean you are ruining your horse or hammering him into the ground. In any case EKW, it looks like to me the horses on the video you posted are making much more of an effort and going faster than on nikkimariet's video.
		
Click to expand...

I work ride National Hunt racehorses  rarely do we take them off the bridle and 95% of their work is at 3/4 speed or less. You don't need speed to get fit you need consistant stamina work. The only times ours go properly flat to the mats is when they properly bolt with you which is few and far between here as in most yards. Flat yards bring them to full speed more often than jumpers but again it is controlled and a gradual build up of speed not a sudden flat to the mats yeehaa.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 February 2015)

and in NMT's vid you can clearly see (as ive already said) that he comes downhill,on the bridle as you term it, about half speed, gradually accelerates as the ground flattens, goes past the camera and then what you dont see because I couldnt be bothered to run after her to try to vid it....is that he decelerates just as gently on the next uphill bend which is just out of camera shot. 

This horse ran on the flat for 6 years and knows that job well, he doesnt get pushed, he goes the speed he wants to go (within reason, he's never allowed to run on too far or go more than half speed down the hill) and for our horses, being dressage horses, its a short fun fun and thats all.

are you going to see Goofy doing this, no, because being full WB of old fashioned blood on his dam side, he doesnt particularly gallop easily and wont be pushed to do so. Fig is flat bred, flat trained and knows how to gallop. He's never broken a sweat bar under his girth and his breathing is back to normal by the time NMT has walked back to me, the surface is excellent and he can stop whenever he wants as its his no pressure time 

Theres a full yard of horses in training on this yard and the trainer has seen us work Fig and also Pea when he went, he has NO concerns.............................


----------



## RunToEarth (18 February 2015)

Palindrome said:



			ermm, a bit ridiculous really! So are you against horse racing, team chasing and overall xcountry riding? I assure you they don't always keep the horses at 3/4 speed in those sports.
Having a little blast on a good surface doesn't mean you are ruining your horse or hammering him into the ground. In any case EKW, it looks like to me the horses on the video you posted are making much more of an effort and going faster than on nikkimariet's video.
		
Click to expand...

No, I teamchase, hunt and we have four horses in flat training - and never in my life have I seen fittening work undertaken in that manner, at that speed before, and having spent more than my fair share of gloomy mornings on the gallops watching decent jockeys take the same approach I'm willing to stand by my original post, although I do acknowledge PS's post stating the horse wasn't doing fittening work - what saddle is he in?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 February 2015)

not sure why it makes a diff but this time was in a GP, has been previously in a dressage saddle...why?!

as being as it wasnt fittening work,just short fun on a capable horse, i dont think its worth getting too het up?


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 February 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Yes Vicarage Farm is about 8 miles from us but within the congestion zone so I can't use my lorry! Will be making plans with people with 3.5 tonners!
		
Click to expand...

There is a way in where you dont hit the congestion zone, if you ring them they send you a map


----------



## RunToEarth (18 February 2015)

It just looked (and you have to appreciate it is a very brief look) like she was sat back in the saddle. Horses for courses whatever, we evidently all do fast work in different kit.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 February 2015)

im only replying on her behalf as know she was struggling to log in on phone:

No, she is off his back, maybe not standing up to point of being able to see daylight but definitely not sat on him,because that would be stupid and stupid we are not, even if this is not a regular thing.........if you can absorb the movement through YOUR joints you dont have to have your arse in the air as im sure you know?

surely you are not now suggesting that doing 1 circuit at a time in either saddle is in any way harming the horse? he's in a hackamore as he can pull and split his lips(mouth confo thing not rider thing as doesnt do it on the flat), a GP saddle and is booted all round. Rider is in appropriate hat,gloves and boots, for a none serious fun 5mins,on a none serious none event or none race horse, not sure what more is required?


----------



## TheSylv007 (18 February 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			im only replying on her behalf as know she was struggling to log in on phone:

No, she is off his back, maybe not standing up to point of being able to see daylight but definitely not sat on him,because that would be stupid and stupid we are not, even if this is not a regular thing.........if you can absorb the movement through YOUR joints you dont have to have your arse in the air as im sure you know?

surely you are not now suggesting that doing 1 circuit at a time in either saddle is in any way harming the horse? he's in a hackamore as he can pull and split his lips(mouth confo thing not rider thing as doesnt do it on the flat), a GP saddle and is booted all round. Rider is in appropriate hat,gloves and boots, for a none serious fun 5mins,on a none serious none event or none race horse, not sure what more is required?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds sensible enough to me, but there is always someone ready to criticise so you have to spend time explaining/defending yourself.  *sigh*


----------



## JFTDWS (18 February 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			Rider is in appropriate hat,gloves and boots, for a none serious fun 5mins,on a none serious none event or none race horse, not sure what more is required?
		
Click to expand...

I have a criticism...

non-serious.  None serious doesn't make any sense.

Yes.  Pedantic nit picking on spelling is all I feel qualified to do on this thread...  And it's unlikely to break Fig either way you spell it


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2015)

Im not suggesting that no one blasts their horses from time to time but I personally hate seeing it being done on a bend. So much more damage can be done on a bend rather than a straight - slipping, twisting of joints, bashing of joints et al. The potential for injury is greater on a bend.


----------



## Art Nouveau (18 February 2015)

But equally isn't there a benefit to controlled work on a bend to strengthen all round? This is just musings as I haven't had to think about fittening top level competition horses before. As a runner though I love cross country for the extra strengthening benefits and can imagine that if I only ever ran on a treadmill I would only be strong enough to run in straight lines. Surely that would weaken me and make me more prone to injuries?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2015)

Art Nouveau said:



			But equally isn't there a benefit to controlled work on a bend to strengthen all round? This is just musings as I haven't had to think about fittening top level competition horses before. As a runner though I love cross country for the extra strengthening benefits and can imagine that if I only ever ran on a treadmill I would only be strong enough to run in straight lines. Surely that would weaken me and make me more prone to injuries?
		
Click to expand...

You have already said it - controlled work on a bend - not hooning flat to the mats on a bend. We do a lot of stamina work in a furlong and a bit round sand gallop going at anything between a nice easy lob to a strong canter but we never extend them on the rounds and always keep them underneath us.


----------



## star (18 February 2015)

Getting back to the original point of this post, can those who have experience fittening an event horse using the gallops advise me on how best to get mine fitter? He is half TB, half Welsh and has a good baseline fitness but Badminton is a 7min XC at BE100 speed up and down hills so will be quite hard work for him as he isn't a natural galloper like a full TB. I want to make sure he is fit enough to do the job easily.

 I went to the gallops today, 30min walk and trot hack there to warm up. I then did three 4min canters at around 425mpm with 4min walking in between each one. Finished with one min slightly faster more uphill in a straight line. I have to keep the speed steady generally as the gallops is an oval only about 500m all the way round with just a final straight uphill bit to get back to the very start. Any tips on how to build it up from here bearing in mind will have to keep speed similar but want to build up stamina and the ability to gallop XC for 7 mins averaging 475mpm.  Thanks.


----------



## only_me (18 February 2015)

star said:



			Getting back to the original point of this post, can those who have experience fittening an event horse using the gallops advise me on how best to get mine fitter? He is half TB, half Welsh and has a good baseline fitness but Badminton is a 7min XC at BE100 speed up and down hills so will be quite hard work for him as he isn't a natural galloper like a full TB. I want to make sure he is fit enough to do the job easily.

 I went to the gallops today, 30min walk and trot hack there to warm up. I then did three 4min canters at around 425mpm with 4min walking in between each one. Finished with one min slightly faster more uphill in a straight line. I have to keep the speed steady generally as the gallops is an oval only about 500m all the way round with just a final straight uphill bit to get back to the very start. Any tips on how to build it up from here bearing in mind will have to keep speed similar but want to build up stamina and the ability to gallop XC for 7 mins averaging 475mpm.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert but I was trained/taught by experienced old school eventer and I think the majority of your fittening work could be done at home in an arena, doing interval training. for instance, today you did 3x4min canters with 4 min walking inbetween. I would be looking to build that up at home, so say over a 8 week period it would be something like this:

Day 1 - 3x4min canter with 3 min of walking in-between
Day 5 - 3x4min canter with 2 min of walking in-between 
Day 9 - 3x4 min canter with 2 min of walking inbetween
Day 13 - 3x4 min canter with 1 min of walking inbetween
Day 17 - 3x5 min canter with 3 min walking inbetween
Day 21 - 3x5 min canter with 2 min of walking inbetween
day 25 - 3x5 min canter with 2 min of walking inbetween
Day 29 - 3x5 min canter with 1 min walking inbetween
Day 33 - 3x6 min canter with 3 min walking inbetween
Day 37 - 3x6 min canter with 2 min walking inbetween
Day 41 - 3x6 min canter with 2 min walking inbetween
Day 45 - 3x6 min canter with 1 min walking inbetween
Day 49 - 3x7 min canter with 3 min walking inbetween
Day 51 - 3x7 min canter with 2 min walking inbetween
Day 55 - 3x7 min canter with 2 min walking inbetween

Etc. depending on how long you want to be cantering for

Of course, people are free to disagree with me but this is the type of routine I would be looking at, of course with a more blood horse would need less work than a more native type horse. And of course could visit the gallops and have a fast run between etc. For instance with Bill who appears to get fit by just looking at gallops, he would never do more than 2 min walking inbetween canters but I would increase the canter times a bit slower. But I was always taught that there should be 4 days between interval work and building it up slowly is better for all - plus, I was never allowed to sit in saddle while cantering OR walking so my legs absolutely BURNED after doing these sessions & it was more me that needed the 4 days to recover  
So please feel free to disregard, I have limited access to gallops (have to box up and takes 20-30mins to get there) so for me majority of work is done in the school, road work and using early events to have a run at speed


----------



## star (18 February 2015)

My arena is tiny whereas gallops 30mins hack away so I am more inclined to go there for the fast work. Don't feel at all comfy going fast in the arena. He is schooling in there doing 10mins canter work at a time but collected canter as working Advanced Medium. It's too small to get any speed up and worry about being constantly on a turn. Can get to gallops once a week so should be able to build up gradually from here and he'll be running at BE100 once a fortnight from 3wks time to allow him to do some faster work.


----------



## only_me (18 February 2015)

star said:



			My arena is tiny whereas gallops 30mins hack away so I am more inclined to go there for the fast work. Don't feel at all comfy going fast in the arena. He is schooling in there doing 10mins canter work at a time but collected canter as working Advanced Medium. It's too small to get any speed up and work about being constantly on a turn. Can get to gallops once a week.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I meant to add, all work done at a normal working canter as our arena is 25x45m  
Then I would just transfer the routine onto the gallops and either increase the canter times faster or decrease the walking times faster, but maintaining a working canter. If want to have a more medium canter on the gallops then I wouldn't go less than 2min walking inbetween and would increase the canter times slower


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 February 2015)

The best way is a steady but powerful, paced, canter with walks to let them get their breath back (so I've found) . 
A very nice local farmer lets horses ride on the tracks around his land, they are nice wide tracks with flat ground and short grass cover. People actually take their racehorses to train there. It is just within hacking distance for me, so we sometimes take them up there for some stamina work (but mostly just for a nice ride! lovely place). The tracks go well beyond as far as you can see and are long enough to tire a fit horse out on just one straight stretch.
I use gallops with the intention to 
-walk
-trot (adjusting the pace so I make sure I have controls!)
-Steady canter-
-Open out the canter to a moderate gallop
-Bring back to walk

and repeat, increasing the stretch of the gallop.

However... it usually ends up as

-jog and bounce on hind legs at the sight of the track
-boing around on back legs and try to take the bit
-ask for trot, but get a jumbled up bouncy canter instead
-horse accelerate and I try to pull up the bloody thing as he charges forward!
-manage to get controls with much fighting and bring back a bit
and repeat with more bouncing


----------



## coffeeandabagel (18 February 2015)

Hoof prints.... Your regime sounds fun. And the land to die for.


----------



## oldvic (19 February 2015)

To be effective, the recovery period should ideally be that they have 2/3 recovered before starting again. Obviously this slightly depends on the layout of the gallop but mixing trot with a little walk is best. From what I understand, your gallop has a circle at the bottom that leads onto a straight uphill stretch? I would go round the circle then stronger up the hill, walk/trot down and repeat. They need to be working hardest as they blow. Start by going up twice, progressing to three later on, depending on the distance of the straight bit.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2015)

I just took them hunting it's fun and easier .


----------



## coffeeandabagel (19 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			I just took them hunting it's fun and easier .
		
Click to expand...

OH is anti hunt so not an option.


----------



## star (19 February 2015)

I love hunting and so does the horse but not given the wet weather we've had.  Ground is so wet not risking him.


----------

